# VK New Arrivals 03-07-15



## Gizmo (3/7/15)

Billow V2 R480
Billow V2 Replacement Glass R50
Evic VT Black
-----
RESTOCKS
EVIC VT White / Orange
Subox Black
Ego One Nickel Coils
http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​

Reactions: Like 2


----------

